# Shooting Rest



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

After getting out to the range the other day, I decided I need to get myself a decent rest to use at least to get the gun sighted in. What to you guys use for a rest? Be nice if it is set up for both handguns and long guns. The other requirement I have is that it needs to be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife sewed some bags up and I filled them with dry sand. Not too full though you need to be able to shift the sand around.

Those along with a sturdy shooting bench (home made) work well for anything you want to shoot.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't use a fleece sweatshirt...

The flash burns from the chamber will melt the fleece into a plastic blob in the middle of your back...

From experience...

LOL

I agree w TOF. Sew up a soft sand-bag. Lead shot works better, but weighs a ton. Canvas or heavy cotton is fine.

Jeff


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You can make sandbags from the legs of old jeans/pants fairly easily.

One of my favorite disposable handgun rests is rolled-up-and-tied carpet scraps. Easy to make various sizes and thicknesses, and when they get too flash-burned, you can just trash 'em and make a few more.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

sandbags here also.


----------

